# Body shape preferences



## James1662 (Oct 27, 2020)

First time posting a topic. This has probably been discussed many times already. Still getting acclimated to site. But wanted to see what others thought. For men and women, what type of body do you find attractive? Is it a deal breaker with you or just a preference? Do you have a size preference?

For those that like BBW or SSBBW, which do you prefer. Do you prefer a certain type of shape (Apple, pear, hourglass,etc). Does it even matter. Is there a size too large. For those that like men, do you have a preference in his size. Do you prefer him in shape and fit, large or does it matter. If you could create a mate from scratch, what would that ideal person look like?


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, always nice to see new people getting involved! 

I'm afraid I like men, women and talking too much, so you're gonna get a bit of an essay in reply. =p

When it comes to women, I'm good with basically any body type, they all have their beauty and appeal. I like skinny girls, muscular girls and fat girls and everything in between. I would say that I have a preference for pear shaped, with wide hips and smaller breasts, but I also like the sort of 'bit of everything' body type some BBW have. My preference for girls is pretty much "yes", hah. 

As for guys, I am strictly into BHM/SSBHM. Not interested in skinny/average/muscular/slightly chubby guys at all. Even then, I'm really kind of picky; I'm only into guys that are the soft, squishy all over type of fat rather than the firmer type of fat. Preferably with a bigger belly/hips, but fat all over. I don't have a size limit, but I'm not really into immobile people. I've met people that are between 300 and 700 lbs that meet these requirements nicely but like I said, not everybody that size does.


----------



## James1662 (Oct 27, 2020)

I personally prefer the “bigger is better“ idea. Love any size and shape of a huge woman, but if you pinned me down, I would prefer a pear shape with large hips. That’s not to say I don’t like other shapes. I do. I appreciate every size and shape. So I guess that’s to say while I do prefer a certain shape. It’s not a must have. I just like everything big if that’s possible.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm really attracted to SSBBWs with big arms!


----------



## mathfa (Oct 27, 2020)

To be truly honest, even though I am a self-described FA, I am attracted to women regardless of weight. Should my girlfriend ever lose weight, she would remain beautiful in my eyes.

My _preference_ however is for people who are somewhat obese (like 170-240 lbs for an average height lady), preferably with a pear shape.


----------



## Tempere (Oct 28, 2020)

I am happy with either bbw or ssbbw and appreciate all sizes and shapes. Like most before me, pear shape is my favorite followed by hourglass.


----------



## James1662 (Oct 28, 2020)

What if you like pears, but a woman has a classic apple shape. Do you still find her attractive? I personally like a variety of shapes, but my preference is pear shaped. I do like other shapes though.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 28, 2020)

James1662 said:


> What if you like pears, but a woman has a classic apple shape. Do you still find her attractive? I personally like a variety of shapes, but my preference is pear shaped. I do like other shapes though.


As I stated before, I love big arms. Also I like pear shaped SSBBWs but I'm not closed for apple shaped SSBBWs. Years ago, I fell in love with an apple shaped SSBBW from Mississippi. Unfortunately she passed away in 2013. I still miss that sweet angel lot!


----------



## Rob hudson (Oct 29, 2020)

Like one of the posters above, I prefer the big-all-over types, myself. Although having one exaggerated feature can be a major excitement booster too.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 29, 2020)

Another body part that makes me attracted to SSBBWs are their feet. It's a shame some people still see attraction to feet as a taboo. But I'm not! To the contrary, I see the beauty of SSBBW feet. Nor a thousand words can describe how beautiful I see them, so I made this drawing to share with you!


----------



## Shotha (Oct 30, 2020)

I've always thought that fat men and women are beautiful. As I'm gay, I'm attracted to fat men. I'm fussy about the words used. I like *fat* men. Merely *big* doesn't cut the mustard. I prefer men with big, fat ball bellies, although fat elsewhere is much appreciated. Thick limbs, a round face, a double chin and moobs all add to the attraction. But the number one draw card for me is a big, fat ball belly. Of course, they have to be nice people and interesting to talk to for me to want to date them. As I'm gay of course, the attractive features that I've described are the features that I try to cultivate in myself. First I realized that I thought that fat men were beautiful, and then I decided that I wanted to be one of the beautiful people, too.


----------



## stampy (Nov 1, 2020)

I think all bodies are beautiful in their own ways. I find the bodies of women especially beautiful. I have always liked bigger guys as well, a thick muscular body with some extra padding. But I am not particular. I am much more interested in someone's heart and mind.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 12, 2020)

I prefer bodies that are in proportion.

I’m not an FA but, if I were, there are certain body shapes I’d likely never find to be attractive and be hesitant at best to date someone who has one.

I won’t mention names because I don’t want to be mean but I have seen other fat women who have a fat distribution I find to be extremely unappealing...and I believe even most FAs would agree.

They are very large women but, for example, have small and/or flat booties and/or massive hanging bellies that are down to the knees and/or lopsided.

I’ve seen other fat women who appear to be average-sized to maybe mild to moderately obese at best overall but then have long, oval-shaped bellies that touch the knees and I’m highly skeptical that is comfortable.

Honestly, seeing them makes me feel a bit grateful for having a proportionate fat body. I think I would feel much worse about myself if I were still fat but had a shape like one I mentioned above.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 12, 2020)

stampy said:


> I think all bodies are beautiful in their own ways. I find the bodies of women especially beautiful. I have always liked bigger guys as well, a thick muscular body with some extra padding. But I am not particular. I am much more interested in someone's heart and mind.



I think this is a nice sentiment but, in reality, it’s not true — not to me, anyway.


----------



## Rob hudson (Dec 12, 2020)

FatBarbieDoll said:
I won’t mention names because I don’t want to be mean but I have seen other fat women who have a fat distribution I find to be extremely unappealing. They are very large women but, for example, have small and/or flat booties and/or massive hanging bellies that are down to the knees and/or lopsided.
# # #

I can agree with this one. Or they have no shape and the fat kinda hangs off them. As I mentioned in another thread, this latter seems to happen most when someone puts on weight later in life for some reason. Or when the person has a small skeletal structure, and they are thus unable to distribute fat properly.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm going to be as tactful as possible here. Saying you don't want to be mean "but" ends up sounding mean. This is a safe space for a heck of a lot of people, some with bodies that others "find to be extremely unappealing" and those remarks come off as extremely insensitive. Please be kind and thoughtful in your responses.


----------



## Rob hudson (Dec 12, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm going to be as tactful as possible here. Saying you don't want to be mean "but" ends up sounding mean. This is a safe space for a heck of a lot of people, some with bodies that others "find to be extremely unappealing" and those remarks come off as extremely insensitive. Please be kind and thoughtful in your responses.



One of the great things about there being seven billion people on the planet is that, as clichéd as it sounds, there's someone for everyone. No matter the body/personality type, someone will like it. I do not think there's anything wrong with anyone saying they do not find such and such type attractive. No names are named, no fingers pointed. I could just as easily say, well I don't find short hair attractive. Same thing.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2020)

I like the cliché, there's someone for everyone. There's a way to convey how you feel about something without shaming people for the bodies they now have, were born into, decide to have or even wish for. Everyone has an opinion, including me. Sometimes it's just a lot nicer to think them though. 


Rob hudson said:


> One of the great things about there being seven billion people on the planet is that, as clichéd as it sounds, there's someone for everyone. No matter the body/personality type, someone will like it. I do not think there's anything wrong with anyone saying they do not find such and such type attractive. No names are named, no fingers pointed. I could just as easily say, well I don't find short hair attractive. Same thing.


----------



## penguin (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ve been attracted to people of all shapes and sizes, as for me it’s more about the person than the packaging. My ideal preference for men is toned and athletic, which the guy im involved with has  I am a big fan of boobs, so women with ample bosom get my attention. I guess I prefer them to have some padding, but I don’t really have a set type.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 12, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm going to be as tactful as possible here. Saying you don't want to be mean "but" ends up sounding mean. This is a safe space for a heck of a lot of people, some with bodies that others "find to be extremely unappealing" and those remarks come off as extremely insensitive. Please be kind and thoughtful in your responses.



I totally agree with this.

As a rule of thumb, when talking about "body shape preferences", it's best just to say what you like and leave it at that. Saying what you don't like can sound very rejecting towards the people so described. It sounds like total rejection and that is very hurtful.

My preference is for men with big bellies. It's also the shape that I want for myself.


----------



## landshark (Dec 12, 2020)

I like a certain shape more so than I do size. I like bigger butts, followed by belly and boobs. If I can get those features I am less concerned about the weight itself, with a preference for bigger.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 13, 2020)

I also have a preference for bigger, very much so! Be it a man or a woman, bigger is not just better, it's a must for me


----------



## Devi (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a huge butt so usually "ass men" are more into me. I personally think I'm more into boobs though lol.


----------



## Rob hudson (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm into it all. Huge butt, or boobs, or thighs, or belly lol.


----------



## landshark (Dec 13, 2020)

BigCutie Devi said:


> I have a huge butt so usually "ass men" are more into me. I personally think I'm more into boobs though lol.



you my have my attention!


----------



## stampy (Dec 13, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm going to be as tactful as possible here. Saying you don't want to be mean "but" ends up sounding mean. This is a safe space for a heck of a lot of people, some with bodies that others "find to be extremely unappealing" and those remarks come off as extremely insensitive. Please be kind and thoughtful in your responses.



God bless you, @littlefairywren for reminding us all that is is possible to state our preferences in a manner that does not involve dumping on other body types we may not prefer. There is no wrong way to have a body or be fat. We all like what we like, and that is fine. But that doesn't mean you have to malign other bodies that you don't prefer. We are all unique and all our bodies, in their motley and disparate beauty, merit basic human decency and respect. #micdrop


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 13, 2020)

Me as a fat woman that might hit the category of being
"extremely unappealing even to FA" because of
"fat kinda hanging off me, unable to distribute my fat properly" 
"doubted to be comfortable in my body", 

I am going to unwatch this thread. That's the least I can do.

I never thought a thread in a size acceptance community would offend and upset me as much as some posts here did.


----------



## op user (Dec 13, 2020)

A bit late to the show with some remarks done before my second cup of coffee - so be kind. 

Here we are:

I am unhappy to see a member, a kind one with good contribution feels upset. It is even worst that as she points out this comes in a size acceptance community where member should support each other. If one reads comments like the one upsetting Dazzling Anna what can we expect in the wide world.

Preferences comes in all shapes and sizes and they are as personal as our finger print or almost. We are blessed with, as most of as live in Western Democracies with limited input from religion, to believe in almost anything we want as long as it is legal and we are free from "dictated positions" in our life. I can't see why it should be much different. 

As I was told by a previous boss "one can't control another's person pocket". It has served me well and I think it is applied on other people preferences'. And experience has shown that once restrictions have been imposed they install a very slippery path. 

Times and again has shown that women can be nasty to other women. It is not nice. 

Let's hope we manage to run a nice thread for Christmas. 

Dazzling Anna you have my full support and I am kindly ask you to treat yourself to something nice and forget this thread. It shouldn't be a common position of Dimmers.


----------



## jello4me (Dec 13, 2020)

My preference is for a very heavy woman with a hanging double belly. Very soft fat and a split in the lower belly lobe below the navel. Large boobs are a bonus, and wide hips and butt are a bonus, but it’s all about that big, soft, belly hang for me.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 13, 2020)

Large-bellied or round-shaped overall are my favorite figure-types. At least where pure appearance is concerned.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 13, 2020)

I think you have all said everything that needs to be said about the negativity in this. I've tried to explain to that person several times that the attitude is incorrect and there is no such thing as a person who nobody finds attractive. Seeing some of my favourite Dims people upset leaves a very sour taste in my mouth on what was supposed to be a fun thread.

I've said it before and I will say it again; if you can't say something nice then hold your tongue. Putting other people down makes you look insecure and gross. Everybody has a right to talk about sizes/shapes they don't like (heck, I did earlier in this thread) but you can do it without being an ass. 

I'd take a person with a body type I'm not super into over a person that puts people down any day.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 13, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> One of the great things about there being seven billion people on the planet is that, as clichéd as it sounds, there's someone for everyone. No matter the body/personality type, someone will like it. I do not think there's anything wrong with anyone saying they do not find such and such type attractive. No names are named, no fingers pointed. I could just as easily say, well I don't find short hair attractive. Same thing.


Thank you. I had no desire or intent to be mean and I’m sorry if I hurt anyone’s feelings.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 13, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> FatBarbieDoll said:
> I won’t mention names because I don’t want to be mean but I have seen other fat women who have a fat distribution I find to be extremely unappealing. They are very large women but, for example, have small and/or flat booties and/or massive hanging bellies that are down to the knees and/or lopsided.
> # # #
> 
> I can agree with this one. Or they have no shape and the fat kinda hangs off them. As I mentioned in another thread, this latter seems to happen most when someone puts on weight later in life for some reason. Or when the person has a small skeletal structure, and they are thus unable to distribute fat properly.



So, I guess my post came across as mean-spirited. Sorry. How does skeletal structure play a role?


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 13, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> One of the great things about there being seven billion people on the planet is that, as clichéd as it sounds, there's someone for everyone. No matter the body/personality type, someone will like it. I do not think there's anything wrong with anyone saying they do not find such and such type attractive. No names are named, no fingers pointed. I could just as easily say, well I don't find short hair attractive. Same thing.



Hm...now here is where I might disagree because there isn’t nearly the stigma for women having short hair as there is for being fat.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm shutting down this thread, this is going nowhere.

I saw what you wrote before you edited it, FBD. As did several other people.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 14, 2020)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I prefer bodies that are in proportion.
> 
> I’m not an FA but, if I were, there are certain body shapes I’d likely never find to be attractive and be hesitant at best to date someone who has one.
> 
> ...


This is quite the odd post for this thread. It asked "what are your preferences" not "what are your dislikes". It's one thing to tell what you like but another to bash others whom you feel are undesirable. Perhaps keep that to yourself in this instance. If putting down others is what makes you feel good about yourself, this probably isn't the place for that.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> FatBarbieDoll said:
> I won’t mention names because I don’t want to be mean but I have seen other fat women who have a fat distribution I find to be extremely unappealing. They are very large women but, for example, have small and/or flat booties and/or massive hanging bellies that are down to the knees and/or lopsided.
> # # #
> 
> I can agree with this one. Or they have no shape and the fat kinda hangs off them. As I mentioned in another thread, this latter seems to happen most when someone puts on weight later in life for some reason. Or when the person has a small skeletal structure, and they are thus unable to distribute fat properly.


Again, not the intent of the thread. Talk about what you like.


----------

